
Scaler Academy Review: How I Landed an Offer from Walmart by Mohini Bansal - sonalid1705
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5exmMQB_PjI
======
sonalid1705
Scaler Mohini Bansal shares her journey of how she managed to pursue her dream
despite the unfavorable conditions. She also talks about her experience as a
mentee at Scaler Academy, her preparation secrets, tips and tricks that she
learned along the way.

